# Smokey Joe Pork Loin



## LarryWolfe (Nov 7, 2010)

Got my cast iron grates finally for my Smokey Joe and they make a big difference on the little guy. I wanted pork sanwiches, but didn't want to do the normal sliced loin and didn't feel like taking the time to stuff it.  So I decided to make chopped pork sandwiches out of it, the reason I like to chop the loin, is it can be stringy when pulled.  So I take it to the point it's tender and pullable, then chop it.

Rubbed it down with Wolfe Rub Originaland this little sucker was still firm and partially frozen, so I had to literally lock the lid down on the SJ.  Cooked with Royal Oak and Apple wood (Thanks to my apple wood hook up   here on the forum).









As you can tell, I'm cooking in my driveway.  I was in the process of rebuilding some fishing reels in the garage and didn't want to keep going around back to check on the Performer.  So I brought the SJ around while I worked and played in the garage.








Once the loin hit 160 I put it in an aluminum pan with 2 snack cups of applesauce for the braising liquid and finished in a 325 oven.  








BTW, I love butter beans......





Topped the sandwich with homemade slaw and Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet sauce.  Haven't had this sauce before, but will again.  Quite tasty!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2010)

It's amazing that you fit such a large piece of meat on such a small grill!  Have you ever thought of serving that with a slice or two of Canadian Bacon on the sammie?    I bet that would send it over the top!


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 7, 2010)

Great looking meal Larry and a fine job on that reel. It looks brand new. Will we see fresh grilled fish pictures soon?


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great Larry!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 7, 2010)

Perfect sandwich!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 7, 2010)

Noice !!!!

but... someone has to say it.... WTF!  Something that big on a SJ? It was trying to escape out of the top vent !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 7, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Noice !!!!
> 
> but... someone has to say it.... WTF!  Something that big on a SJ? It was trying to escape out of the top vent !



They said it couldn't be done...................................


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty. Good job. An old boy told me he made pushed pork out of loins one time..I thought the feller had lost his mind. Glad to know I was right

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 7, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks mighty tasty. Good job. An old boy told me he made pushed pork out of loins one time..I thought the feller had lost his mind. Glad to know I was right
> 
> bigwheel



You have a way of huting someones feelings............


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhh I'm sorry. I was just yanking your fur a little. wink wink

bigwheel


----------



## BONE HEADS (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks good Larry, now put a brisket on there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2010)

butter beans look great.  That's a side I have a hard time sharing.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes! Brisket! I have an awesome marinade for that....but no one would ever listen to me.


----------

